

We've only got ourselves to blame for the indestructible Indian superbug  - borisk
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-1302358/NDM-1-Were-blame-indestructible-Indian-superbug.html

======
Mz
There are alternatives to using antibiotics willy-nilly for everything. Some
of the research I have read suggests that one's own body chemistry plays a
part in how anti-biotic resistant a bug is and that anti-biotic resistance can
be reversed by addressing that end of things. Too bad that isn't making
equally big headlines.

(I have the urge to quote a song about news being all about "dirty laundry"
but I can't quite remember the lyrics.)

